
Ask HN: ShOulD wE do AwaY wiTh CASE sENSItiVITY? - abrax3141
Before Unix, programming languages were careless. Unix was only cased as a simplification. No natural language is case sensitive, esp bcs they come from spoken language, which can’t be cases. Case errors are probably the most common simple bugs. Let’s please end the madness.
======
ColinWright
I've programmed extensively both in languages that are case sensitive and
languages that are case insensitive, and in environments that are case
sensitive and environments that are case insensitive.

My preference, formed from experience over many, many years, is for case-
sensitive systems. Bad programmers program badly in both, good programmers
program well in both, but there is an additional expressiveness available in
cased systems that I miss badly in uncased systems.

One person's anecdata.

~~~
abrax3141
Me too, and I have exactly the opposite feeling about it.

------
abrax3141
Careless -> Caseless (in “care” :-) that wasn’t obvious — Phone entry
respellers!)

